# garmin, which one



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Looking to buy a new plotter. Down to two, each are preloaded. One with the inland lakes and the other with the coastal waterways versions. I found a demo for the inland lakes and it has contours, lights, buoys and reefs for erie (along with mosquito). I can't find a demo for the coastal, I am led to believe it has lake erie by some, and others say no. Which is it? Anyone know?


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Not sure on what models your looking at, but I just picked up the 3210. It is listed to have coastal G2 charts, It does have all the details for Lake Erie but not inland laked. At least it did not have Indian Lake charts. Not sure if that helps.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

535 has the inland lakes preloaded. It has the contour lines, and buoys and such. It is not G2 vision. The other I can't remember the model, has a 4 in the middle number. It is preloaded with the coastal g2 vision. I really don't know if I need all that fancy stuff. I just want contours mainly. Another plus to the 535 is it also has mosquito on it. I go there a few times every year so I could us it.


----------



## Guiddo (Mar 29, 2005)

I just purchased the 541 - it has the coastal charts, which include Erie - got it at South Shore Marine - they have demo cart that gives you a chance to see it in action


----------

